# 350Z Roadster?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm new here, so please excuse me if this has been previously discussed - I tried searching but came up with nothing. 
I'm considering getting a performance version Z. My last couple of sports cars were/are roadsters and I like the wind in my face (but also like the new Z a lot). 
It seems to me I've heard a rumor that the Z will be coming out as a roadster soon. Any truth to that?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I've heard that it will be released this summer


----------

